# CMHR ADOPTION FAIR HAS BEGUN!



## Marty (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks to Heather at Mare Stare who has very generously hosting our adoption fair. Please everyone take a look! Bidding begins at $100 with no reserve.

http://whirlwindproduction.com/auction/donationfair/index.php


----------



## Ashley (Nov 1, 2011)

Any chance itcould be posted where the horses are located? Might be important for shipping.


----------



## albahurst (Nov 8, 2011)

Does Sultan come with papers?


----------



## Marty (Nov 8, 2011)

Sultan has papers that go with him! A & R Please email Connie to get the information about how that is handled.


----------

